# Egg share good will message



## Precious.paws (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm struggling to write goodwill message to  potential egg donor child 
Has anyone else struggled with this


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
Not been in your position but if you look on cryos site can read ds messages to give you an idea what you would want to read if in that position to perhaps give you a steer?
You won't need to register to view. Hth


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes I struggled! I got some inspiration online. I think I just googled 'egg donor goodwill message'. Mine ended up being quite lengthy. I wrote about why I wanted to donate, that I was open to being contacted down the line and that I hoped they had a good life and what a difficult decision egg donation must have been for their parent(s)


----------



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

I didn't know donors got to write a message to a potential child, what a lovely idea. I wonder if we will get one. I would have a liked a letter from my birth mother when I was adopted and I think they do that nowadays.


----------



## fluttershy1983 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi I don't know if this helps but back a few years ago I heard a song that was played all over the radio and my and I was quite young then it's called the sunscreen song.
I'll post the link to it here for you.
I chose a few lines from that song and wrote it in the goodwill message. I myself was struggling what to write, I didn't want to write much about myself to the potential child, I focused more on what I hope for it for the future, like advice really like the song does, wear sunscreen, don't waste your time on jealousy, be happy, in whatever you choose to do. I didn't want the child to feel a connection to me as I'm not it's mum, but I still think about it everyday and I expressed that. I care that it has a wonderful fulfilled life with its family. I did to the recipient, (mother) I told her a few things non identifiable about me, like hobbies, family, work, favourite music, education, what I'm like as a person, height, weight, etc just so she knew abit of background from me and any habits like at night my feet rub each other until I'm asleep, I'm not really sure why but I've done it since I was a baby, so if the potential child did the same she would know why.

But everyone is different and everyone has their own way of doing things. All I can possibly advise is do what feels right for you.  x

Here's the song :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI&sns=em


----------

